# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  أكثر من 100 مرض وعلاجها بالاعشاب

## امام اباتي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أكثر من 100 مرض وعلاجها بالأعشاب.
وســـال الله ان يبعد عن جميع المسلمين والمسلمات جميع الأمرااض


إليكم جملة من الأمراض وعلاجها بالأعشاب 
تقرحات الفم والاسنان : 
تؤخذ ملعقة من زهر البابونج وتطبخ في كوب , ويمضمض بها المصاب 0 


*استرخاء اللسان : 
التغرغر بالخردل عدة مرات يفيد في استرخاء اللسان 0 


*خراج اللثة : 
نصف تينة تنقع في الماء المغلي ثم توضع على الخراج 0 


*التهاب اللوزتين : 
تخلط بيضة بطحين حتى تصبح  كالعجين , وتوضع على العنق وتربط بقماش , من الليل حتى الصباح , ثم ترفع  ويغسل مكانها بالماء الفاتر , فان ذلك يرفع الالتهاب والحرارة عن الحلق ,  تكرر العمليى حتى الشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى 


**وصفة اخرى : 
توضع على العنق بعض شرائح البصل الساخنة , وتحزم علية فانها جيدة لالتهاب اللوزتين 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يطبخ مقدار ملعقة من زهر البابونج في كوب من الماء , ويغرغر به المصاب بالتهاب اللوزتين , فانة بعد تكرار العملية يشفى 0 


*بحة الصوت : 
اذا اكل الثوم مشويا أو مطبوخا أو نيئا , نفع بحة الصوت وخشونتة 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
أكل الفجل بالعسل ينفع جيدا من بحة الصوت الحادثة عقب الصياح , وهذا صالح للمغنيين على الخصوص 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
تطبخ اوراق الملفوف جيدا في  قليل من الماء , ثم يخلط المغلي بالعسل , ويوضع حتى يبرد , وتششرب سبع  ملاعق كبيرة في اليوم , فانة يفيد جدا لخفوت الصوت وبحتة ولجهاز التنفس  واللوزتين 0 


*تصفية الصوت : 
أكل الثوم نيئا أو مطبوخا يصفي الصوت 0 
*التهاب الحنجرة : 
يخلط البصل بالعسل والتفاح , كعصير ويشرب لعدة ايام 0 


*تضخم الغدة الدرقية : 
يمنع المصاب بتضخم الغدة  الدرقية عن المبردات والمقليات , يأخذ مغلي الجعدة مقدار نصف كوب , ويواظب  على شربها فانة يشفى باذن الله تعالى 0 


*التهاب المسالك التنفسية : 
يستعمل بخار ازهار البابونج 0 


*السل : 
يشرب ماء مغلي الحلبة مقدار 4 ملاعق في اليوم لتسكين سعالا المصابين بالسل 0 
*علاج السل : 
يشرب المسلول في كل صباح لبنا ممزوجا بملعقة عسل , فانة يتماثل للشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى 0 


*السعال المزمن : 
تأخذ كمية من التين المجفف , وتنقعة في زيت زيتون مدة اسبوع , فيفطر المريض كل صباح ثلاث تينات , فانة يشفى 0 


*السعال : 
تاخذ اوراق البرتقال 20 غراما  وتغليها في لتر من الماء , ويشربة المصاب بالسعال الصدري ثلاث مرات في  اليوم مدة زومنية اقلها ثلاثة ايام , فانة فعال 0


*سعال الاطفال : 
يطبخ البصل ويعصر ماؤة ويخلط بعسل , ويأخذ الطفل جرعات 5 مرات يوميا 0 


**وصفة اخرى : 
يشرب عصير الجزر مطبوخا مع السكر مقدار نصف كوب ثلاث مرات في اليوم 0 

( يتبــــع )
 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

**الربو : 
ينقع كمية من الثوم المقشور في لتر حليب , يشرب منة 3 أكواب في اليوم مدة 8 أيام , وكل كوب يصفى ثم يشرب 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يعصر مقدار كأس من ماء البصل ومثلة كأس  عسل , ويغلى المزيج على النار , ويستعملة المصاب بنوبة الربو مقدار  ملعقتين كبيرتين في الصباح والظهر والمساء , وتكرر العملية فان المصاب  يتماثل للشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
أكل السمسم المقشور بالسكر ينفع المصاب بالربو 0 
 
*البلغم : 
يؤخذ ماء الملفوف ساخنا ويمزج بملعقة عسل ويتناولة صاحب البلغم , فانة يسهل خروجة ويخفف من نهيج الشعب التنفسية 0  
*السعال الديكي : 
يغلى 100 جراما من الثوم المقشر في 250  جراما من الماء , لمدة 15 دقيقة , وبصفى ثم يضاف له 250 جراما من السكر ,  ويشرب منة مقدار ملعقتين كبيرتين كل يوم صباحا 0 
**وصفة اخرى: 
تأخذ أوراق الخس 150 جراما وتطبخ , لمدة 5 دقائق ويشرب فاترا بعد تحليتة كل يوم 0  
*القلب : 
يتناول المريض بالقلب مابين 50 االى 140 جراما من العسل في اليوم 0  
*تقوية القلب : 
يؤكل كل يوم الخرشوف والكرفس والخس والبصل . فانه مفيد جدا لتقوية عضلة القلب باذن الله تعالى 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
تطبخ ملعقتان من الصعتر في كوب من الماء ويشربة ضعيف القلب 0  
*تصلب الشرايين : 
تؤخذ 100 غراما من قرون اللوبيا وتغلى في لتر ماء جيدا , ثم تصفى وتشرب منه 4 فناجين كل يوم لمدة 15 يوما 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
تغلى اوراق الزيتون الجافة مقدرا 40 غراما في كل لتر ماء لمدة 10 دقائق , ويشرب منة فنجان كل يوم صباحا 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يقشر مغلي الثوم , ويسحق ويغلى في كوب حليب لمدة 5 دقائق , ويشرب ويواظب على ذلك يوميا لمدة 0  
*عسر الهضم : 
يشرب الكمون مدقوقا مع الخل , مقدار ملعقة كبيرة 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
أكل الزنجبيل أو النعناع بعد الطعام يفيد جيدا في الهضم 0  
*المغص : 
يشرب الكمون المدقوق ممزوجا مع الخل مقدار ملعقة كبيرة , فانة يسكن المغص الشديد 0 
*المغص المعوي لدى الكبار والصغار : 
تؤخذ ملعقة كبيرة من اليانسون , وتطبخ  في ربع لتر من الماء , وتشرب على 4 حصص في اليوم , فانها تسكن المغص المعوي  , ويمكن استعمالها للاطفال بمقدار 3 ملاعق صغيرة يوميا 0  
*الغثيان : 
شم البصل الطري يقطع الغثيان ويسكنة 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
اذا خلط النعناع بالخل وشرب قطع القيء 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
قطعة ليمون حامض تغلى في لتر ماء ويشرب منها فنجانان عند الشعور بالقيء 0  
*ازالة القيء والم المعدة : 
شرب كوب منقوع ماء النعناع 0  
*تقوية المعدة : 
يمضغ قليل من الكراويا على الريق , فانة يقوي المعدة اذا واظب المصاب علية كل يوم 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
شرب ماء السنبل ( الخزامي ) يقوي المعدة جيدا 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
أكل النعناع طريا 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
شرب اليانسون ينقي المعدة 0  
*قذف دم المعدة : 
اذا خلط بياض البيض بالسويق قطع نفث دم المعدة 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
المواظبة على أكل النعناع جيدا في قطع نفث دم المعدة 0  
*حرقة المعدة : 
توضع الايدي والارجل في الماء البارد جملة , فان ذلك يفيد جدا في تسكين حرقة المعدة ولهيبها 0  
*ورم المعدة : 
شرب العسل يفيد جيدا في ورم المعدة , اذا واظب المصاب على ذلك 0  
*قرحة المعدة : 
تؤخذ أجزاء متساوية من الصعتر والقريص وتطبخ وتشرب على 3 دفعات في اليوم وقت الصبح والظهر والعشاء , ولابد من المواظبة على ذلك 0  
*قرحة المعدة والامعاء : 
يبلع الثوم دون مضغة , ثم يعقبة شرب كوب من الماء , ويستمر على ذلك مدة 0 
*حموضة وقرحة المعدة والاثنى عشر : 
يفطر المريض كل صباح بكأس ماء فاتر  قليلا , وفية مقدار ملعقة عسل , ولا بد من الاستمرار , فانه يتحسن بعد 4  اسابيع ان شاء الله تعالى 0  
*طرد الغازات : 
المواظبة على أكل السلق يفيد في منع غازات البطن 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يشرب مقدار نصف كأس من الكراويا المطبوخ في الماء , يواظب على ذلك المصاب بغازات الامعاء فيشفى باذن الله تعالى 0 
*وصفة اخرى : 
يشرب مقدار كوب من الماء المغلي في الخزامى كل يوم في الصباح 0  

                                                                          ( يتبـــــــــع ) 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*التهاب الامعاء : 
يغلى التفاح بقشورة مع جزء من العرقسوس, لمدة 10 دقائق , فانة مفيد جدا في التهاب الامعاء 0 تكرر العملية بانتظام حتى الشفاء 0 

*الم المصران الغليظ : 
ملعقة صغيرة في كوب من الماء يتناولها المريض كل يوم من اليانسون , وذلك  بطبخ كمية منة في كوبين من الماء , يواظب على ذلك المصاب بالم المصران  الغليظ فانة يفيدة باذن الله تعالى 0 

*دود البطن : 
اذا شرب الشيح مقدار نصف ملعقة كبيرة , مطبوخة في كأس ماء كل يوم في الصباح من به دود البطن ازالة ان شاء الله تعالى 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
اذا أضيف خل الى مسحوق الحبة السوداء , وواظب على الافطار بها المصاب بدود البطن , شفي من ذلك بخروج الدود 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
اذا أكل المصاب بذور اليقطين ( القرع ) خرجت من دود البطن 0 

*وقف الاسهال : 
تأخذ قشور الرمان وتطبخها وتشرب ماءها ثلاث مرات في اليوم , فانها توقف الاسهال , وتستمر في هذا الشرب الى ان يتوقف الاسهال 0 

*الاسهال المزمن : 
المواظبة على أكل النبق يقطع الاسهال المزمن 0 

*الزحار ( الديزانتريا ) : 
تقلى اوراق الكرنب ويتناولها المريض , فانة يقضي على الزحار قضاء تاما 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يؤخذ بياض بيضة ويخلط مع عصير ليمونه حامضة ويشرب صباحا , يكرر العملية مدة  3 ايام , فقد يرى بعد ذلك خروج صديد , تلك علامات الشفاء 0 

*الامساك : 
تغلى 4 تينات جافة في 400 جراما من الماء او الحليب , الى ان يبقى نصف الماء او الحليب , ثم يصفى ويشرب منة 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
شرب الماء يوميا مابين 8 الى 10 اكواب موزعة على النهار , تساعد في الحد من الامساك 0 

* حصى المرارة : 
تؤخذ جذور الكرفس المائي مقدار 30 جراما في لتر من الماء ويغلى لمدة 5  دقاائق , ويشرب المصاب كل يوم مقدار فنجانين ويستمر حتى الشفاء ان شاء الله  0 

• قصور الكبد : 
تأخذ ربع ورقات من الخرشوف وتغلى في لتر ماء, وتحلى بالعسل او السكر , ويشرب منها كل يوم على الريق لمدة 12 يوم 0 

*وجع الكبد : 
يشرب قليل من البابونج زيضمد به مكان وجع الكبد , فانة جيد اذا واظب المصاب علية 0 

*ورم الكبد : 
قليل من عنب الثعلب والمصطكي والنعناع مع سويق ويشرب 0 

*تقوية الكبد : 
المواظبة على اكل الزبيب الاحمر المنزوع العجم والطري , من غير طبخة يفيد جدا في تقوية الكبد 0 

*ورم الطحال : 
دقيق الحلبة مع الخل , ينفع في حالة ورم الطحال كضماد 0 

*صلابة الطحال : 
شرب طبيخ ماء السلق , بخل وقليل من الخردل يلين صلابة الطحال 0 

*داء السكري : 
شرب 100 جراما من طبيخ القريص , يفيد المصابين بالسكري اذا واظب علية 0 
*وصفة اخرى : 
المواظبة على اكل ربع بصلة نيئة كافية لهبوط السكر , وارجاعة الى طبيعته ,  كما ان المواظبة على اكل الخيار مفيدة ايضا لمرضى السكري 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
المواظبة على شرب مغلي اوراق الجرجير , فان مريض السكري يعود كما كان باذن الله تعالى 0 

*جروح مرضى السكري : 
تغلى الحلبة ويؤكل عجينها ويشرب ماؤها , ويدهن به الجرح ايضا , وتوضع من عجينتة لبيخة على الجرح فان يعجل في الشفاء ان شاء الله 0 

*البواسير : 
تطلى البواسير بعصارة او طبيخ ماء الريحان 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
يطبخ الثوم ويخلط بالخل , ويفطر علية المصاب بالبواسير , كما انة يدهنا ايضا فانة جدا مفيد 0 

*البواسير الظاهره : 
شحم صافي يضاف الية البصل المقطع ويدهن بة مرات 0 

*تفتيت حصى الكلى : 
عصارة ماء الفجل او اكلة يفتت حصى الكلى اذا واظب علية المصاب 0 
**وصفة اخرى : 
شرب حبة خردل في كل ليلة , كافية لتفتيت حصى الكلى 0 

*تفتيت حصى المثانة : 
يواظب المصاب على اكل 38 جراما من الاجاص كل يوم والافضل ان يؤكل كاملا بقشرة ولبة وزريعتة 0 
*رمل وحصى الكلى : 
اذا واظب المصاب على شرب دهن اللوز الحلو , فتت الرمل والحصى بالكلية 

*التهاب الكلى : 
يشرب كاس من مغلي بزر الكتان في الصباح والمساء0 

*المغص الكلوي : 
يشرب مقدار فنجانين في الصباح والمساء من مغلي القريص0 

* احتباس البول : 
تدق القرفة وتؤكل فنها عجيبة في احتباس البول , او تقطعة , او سلسة , وتعمل على ادرارة بشكل ممتاز 0 

*السلس البولي لدى الاطفال بول الطفل في الفراش ) : 
يعطى الطفل ملعقة صغيرة من العسل وقت النوم , فانة يمتص الماء من الجسم , ولابد من المواظبة علية 0 

*حصى المثانة : 
شرب دهن اللوز المر جيد لتفتيت حصى المثانة 0 

*تضخم البروستات : 
يؤخذ مستحلب حب القرع المقشور والمدقوق مقدار 20 جراما , في كأس من الماء الساخن , والمحلى بالعسل او السكر , فيشربة ويدهن منة 0 

*التهاب البروستات : 
ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من بزر الكتان , تغلى في لتر من الماء مدة ثلاث دقائق ثم يشرب منها كقدار كأسين في اليوم بجرعات صغيرة 0


--------------------
نقلته للفائده 
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*مشكور ياراقي علي الروشتة الصحية
وفي ميزان حسناتك يارب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله لك الصحة والعافية فعلا نحتاج للتثقيف لكيفية الوقاية والعلاج بالاعشاب علاج المستقبل
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*حقيقة موضوع مهم جدا يا امام . وانحنا في غاية الحوجة لمثل هذه النصايح والوصفات . اطال الله عمرك يا امام . 
*

----------

